# Yanmar YM240 Hydraulic Lift



## Furndog

Hello All - 

I am a new owner of a 1976 Yanmar YM240. It came with a finish mower. I had to fix the mower's PTO shaft (it was stuck and would not budge - I guess that happens when it sits outside unused for four years). Now that it is fixed and ready to cut some grass, it did great on her initial voyage, but I have an issue with the hydraulic lift.

The lift seems to slowly raise on its' own as I mow, forcing me to hold the lift lever forward as I mow so the lift stays down and keeps the mower on the ground. Basically, the control lever is not doing its job and keeping the lift in the position I place it, it wil also do the opposite if I have the implement lifted, it will works its' way downward.

To fix the lever, do I need to lube it, replace the spring, tighten some bolts, etc.? I appreciate any tips from anyone who has had to adjust their lift lever.

Thank you for reading and offering any input!

Matt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Sounds like it's out of adjustment. Could also be leaking at the valve.


----------



## winston

Not familiar with the 240. My 2002 has a couple of bolts where the shaft goes into the housing. They can be tightened to increase hold pressure. I would think the 240 would have something similiar.


----------



## Furndog

It sure did Winston, thanks. I removed the two nuts, spring, washers and bolt - then I removed the rust from them, put it back together (a little tigher) and it is functioning much better now.


----------

